# Kontakt 3.5 64 bit available.



## RiffWraith (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.native-instruments.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84470 (http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... hp?t=84470)


----------



## Stevie (Apr 15, 2009)

!!!!!!!! 

Loading it!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 15, 2009)

Me too! And to think I just started a Bidule template for my orch stuff... :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 15, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Me too! And to think I just started a Bidule template for my orch stuff... :roll: :mrgreen:



*LOL* I am actually in the same boat, ... although I was at least able to use mine for around a few weeks. So it wasn't quite all for nothing.


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 15, 2009)

For all scripter / developers out there:

News: 
- you can now hide part of UI elements or make them transparent
- arrays can now have 2048 elements
- monophonic aftertouch can be accessed from script
- zone-limit is now 32768 

Best,
Benjamin

PS @Bob:


> Would it be possible to initalize ui_values the same way than ui_knobs? So that their displayed value on init is the same than the value you read from it?



This is fixed now, too.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone notice whether set_controller in the init is sent out upon loading the patch? 

Also, does sample TKT scripts (using change_tune()) work reliably in K3.5?

And finally... is anyone noticing the improved DFD and voices/ HD efficiency?

Cheers,

T


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll get back to you on that Andrew - currently I'm in the middle of trying to break it by force feeding it GBs of samples across several instances - no problems yet


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 15, 2009)

Dynamitec @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> For all scripter / developers out there:
> 
> News:
> - you can now hide part of UI elements or make them transparent
> ...


Thanks for the info Ben,

I like the new zone limit. I had to stop working on a project two years ago when I ran out of zones at 4096. I know it was doubled since, but the new increased limit really helps.
/Hans


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 15, 2009)

Waywyn @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Apr 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Me too! And to think I just started a Bidule template for my orch stuff... :roll: :mrgreen:
> ...



Isn't it still useful to use Bidule so that you can leave an large template open (in Bidule) and change projects in your sequencer without needing to reload all the instruments?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 15, 2009)

It looks like this version saves the samples in RAM so that they don't have to reload if you don't quit Logic, just change songs.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 15, 2009)

When I run K3.5 standalone, it's positioned too high on my screen. I can't drag it down lower because the title bar is 'out of reach'. I'm running on Win XP SP3 with a digitally-connected monitor with 1024x768 resolution.

Is anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> It looks like this version saves the samples in RAM so that they don't have to reload if you don't quit Logic, just change songs.


I use DP and I'm not sure how/if that would work as everything is saved within a sequence. Closing a sequence would shut Kontakt down.

Any DP users have an answer here?


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Bob,
I had this problems with other applications (but not with Kontakt yet). Could could try to setting the resolution to 800x600 and after that back to your native resolution. If this doesn't help, unlock the taskbar and move it to the top of the screen and back.
Those solutions might sound strange, but they help in most cases.

Best,
Benjamin

PS: Bob, could you write me a email? It seems something strange happend, non of my emails reach you, they all come back and tell me thata problem was reported with my email provider.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 15, 2009)

Is there any benefit to XP 32 users?


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 15, 2009)

Big Bob @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> When I run K3.5 standalone, it's positioned too high on my screen. I can't drag it down lower because the title bar is 'out of reach'. I'm running on Win XP SP3 with a digitally-connected monitor with 1024x768 resolution.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this problem?



In the registry, the windowPos_Y value was set to 9 and for my computer it needs to be about 41 before the entire K3.5 window is moved down enough to see the entire top portion. Of course once I increased the value sufficiently to expose the title bar, I was then able drag the window to where I wanted it. Since this also updates the registry, once you do it, the problem vanishes.

So, if any other WinXP user is having this problem with the top of the window being too high so that you can't reach the title bar to reposition it, here's a quick fix. 

Open regedit and drill down to:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Native Instruments/Kontakt3/windowPos_Y

Then, increase the value sufficiently so that when you launch K3, the title bar is visible. On my computer when the value is set to 41 (decimal), the entire K3 window is on screen. Now once you can 'grab' the title bar, you can reposition K3 anywhere you wish and when you exit K3, the registry will be updated to your current XY position.

God Bless,

Bob

EDIT: Hi Benjamin, I didn't see your post until I had entered this one. I'll send an email to you ASAP.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't get K3.5 to use more than one processor while in plug-in mode in Logic. I did get a message saying that I shouldn't turn on Multiprocessor support in the Plug-In as it could cause from audio trouble - maybe that's what you guys are experiencing? Do you still get crackles if you turn off the multiprocessing option in K3.5 AU?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 15, 2009)

Big Bob @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> When I run K3.5 standalone, it's positioned too high on my screen. I can't drag it down lower because the title bar is 'out of reach'. I'm running on Win XP SP3 with a digitally-connected monitor with 1024x768 resolution.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this problem?



Here's one more workaround:

First bring the window to focus by clicking on it or clicking on its icon on the taskbar.
Press ALT+Space
Then press M

Then move around the window with the arrow keys or your mouse.

ALT+Space activates the menu that is on the top left corner of every window. M switches on the "Move" command.

Cheers,
Theo


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Theo,

Yes, indeed, one gets so used to using the mouse that one forgets about the equivalent keyboard methods.

However, the problem arose because there is a difference between V3.02 and V3.5 as to where the Y position reference is located. In V3.02, the reference was the very top of the window so if windowPos_Y is set to zero, the window is still fully accessible. In V3.5, the value of windowPos_Y needs to be about 40 to achieve the same positioning.

Therefore, anyone who was running K3.02 and had last positioned it near the top of his screen will run into this problem when updating to the K3.5 beta. Therefore, I have added it to the bug list and suggested that NI either go back to the old Y reference point or have the 3.5 installer force the registry setting to 40 or more.

However, there are many more serious problems that I have to run down and report. For example, the SIPS 2 Alternation script (which compiles correctly with K2.4 and K3.02, no longer compiles with V3.5. In fact, it causes K3 to crash! So, there is more trouble in River City :lol: 

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Thonex (Apr 16, 2009)

Big Bob @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> However, there are many more serious problems that I have to run down and report. For example, the SIPS 2 Alternation script (which compiles correctly with K2.4 and K3.02, no longer compiles with V3.5. In fact, it causes K3 to crash! So, there is more trouble in River City :lol:
> 
> God Bless,
> 
> Bob



Well.... that's not good!!!

Interestingly, my beta testers have reported no such thing with LASS (my upcoming string library) and I have quite a few scripts in that library... on every patch.... over 200 patches... so I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic.

Cheers,

T


----------



## garylionelli (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Bob -- we haven't talked in a LONG time! Glad to see you here. 

I can load SIPS V110 Legato no problem in K 3.5, but nothing newer than that version. Will keep investigating. I didn't even install V110 on this new Mac of mine, it came in as saved as part of an older patch I loaded.

Best,

Gary


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 16, 2009)

Big Bob @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> However, there are many more serious problems that I have to run down and report. For example, the SIPS 2 Alternation script (which compiles correctly with K2.4 and K3.02, no longer compiles with V3.5. In fact, it causes K3 to crash! So, there is more trouble in River City :lol:
> 
> God Bless,
> 
> Bob



Ah.. that's a shame Robert, but i'm sure it's all for the best!

Best,
Theodor.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 16, 2009)

garylionelli @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Hey Bob -- we haven't talked in a LONG time! Glad to see you here.
> 
> I can load SIPS V110 Legato no problem in K 3.5, but nothing newer than that version. Will keep investigating. I didn't even install V110 on this new Mac of mine, it came in as saved as part of an older patch I loaded.
> 
> ...



Hi Gary,

Like you say, long time no see :lol: 

And, Andrew:

I haven't had any time to narrow it down yet to find out just what section of the SAS is causing K3.5 to crash but I have a suspicion that it may be related to the engine parameters that control the group-start parameters. Those have been somewhat problematic in prior versions. Does your LASS scripts use any of those eps?

I'll post my findings when I have zeroed in on the details. However, it should be easy for anyone using SIPS 2 to repro the problem. If you load an instrument that includes the SAS, or if you load the pre-compiled preset for the SAS, or if you load the source text and try to compile it, K3.5 will crash. :cry: 

This is rather a surprise considering all the beta testers that have been 'banging' on K3.5. So, it may turn out to be a very worthwhile exercise to have released this public beta. I've already found several problems after using it for only 10 minutes. I guess I'm just lucky :roll: 

God Bless,

Bob

PS Theo, I'm not quite sure what you mean by 'all for the best', for whom? :lol:


----------



## Stevie (Apr 16, 2009)

TheoKrueger @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Here's one more workaround:
> 
> First bring the window to focus by clicking on it or clicking on its icon on the taskbar.
> Press ALT+Space
> ...



Or just get Taekwindow to move your windows by clicking ALT and dragging with the mouse. The good old linux way:
http://taekwindow.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Leon Willett (Apr 16, 2009)

Bob, does the legato script work in k3.5?


----------



## Thonex (Apr 16, 2009)

Big Bob @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> And, Andrew:
> 
> I haven't had any time to narrow it down yet to find out just what section of the SAS is causing K3.5 to crash but I have a suspicion that it may be related to the engine parameters that control the group-start parameters. Those have been somewhat problematic in prior versions. Does your LASS scripts use any of those eps?



I do use a lot of _get_/_set engine params... but what exactly do you mean by "group-start"? One thing I have been doing is limiting my code to only what works with K2.2.3... call me overly-backward-compatible :lol: 

Cheers,

T


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 16, 2009)

Leon Willett @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Bob, does the legato script work in k3.5?



Hi Leon,

Prior to you posting this question, I had only loaded the Starter Script and the Articulation Script. But after seeing your post I decided to try the rest of the suite and guess what? *None of the SIPS 2 scripts *(except the trivial Starter) will compile without crashing K3.5.

This kind of shoots down my idea of it being related to group-start pars because only the SAS diddles with those. I expect to have a little time this afternoon to look into this but the SIPS 2 suite of scripts are medium large and rather complex so it may take a while to zero in on what K3.5 doesn't like about them.

However, I re-verified that all of these scripts compile fine in K3.02 (as well as K2) so there is definately a new problem that has entered the picture. :cry: 

To be continued,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 16, 2009)

> I do use a lot of _get_/_set engine params... but what exactly do you mean by "group-start"? One thing I have been doing is limiting my code to only what works with K2.2.3... call me overly-backward-compatible



Hi Andrew,

I was refering to the eps that allow you to change the group-start parameters such as key-switches, etc.

All SIPS 2 scripts compile in K2.2.4 and may also compile in K2.2.3 but I no longer have that version. Furthermore, these same scripts did compile without problems with K3.02. So, this is definately something new :shock:


----------



## Thonex (Apr 16, 2009)

Big Bob @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> > I do use a lot of _get_/_set engine params... but what exactly do you mean by "group-start"? One thing I have been doing is limiting my code to only what works with K2.2.3... call me overly-backward-compatible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh.... no... I don't use any of those.


----------



## polypx (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone know what's new in KSP for 3.5? I'm wondering if there's any new engine parameters... like maybe group_output_channel?

Dan


----------



## Leon Willett (Apr 16, 2009)

Big Bob @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> *None of the SIPS 2 scripts *(except the trivial Starter) will compile without crashing K3.5.



Damn!


----------



## Stevie (Apr 16, 2009)

Arggggggglllllll !!!
They changed more than just performance stuff as it seems. But it is always the same with new Kontakt versions...


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 17, 2009)

This is not just an issue with SIPS 2. Kirk Hunter's TVEC programming is also giving Nehalem 8 cores a bad time when used as an AU in hosts like Logic and Rax with 3.5. It spikes a ingle processor to 100% and the sound sputters while playing a patch with the sequencer not running. Strangely, it is not a problem on Hapertown Quads like mine, or even a dual G5, hitting a processor at around 15-20%.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 17, 2009)

I found the cause for K3.5 crashing the SIPS 2 suite, see this thread:

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12262

However, there are also functional problems now with the Legato Script that I hope to look into this afternoon.

Maranatha,

Bob


----------

